# Broken Spokes on back wheel.



## Oneleggedtoad (22 Mar 2011)

I’ve just returned from a trip to Laos and almost as soon as I started the ride I started to lose spokes. I ride a Scott Aspect 20 MTB, and before the trip, had completed about 1000miles (1600kms) on/off rode with no problems at all, I mean the bike is an absolute dream. I was very happy with it. 
Within the first 100 miles I lost the first spoke, then I was losing one every 50 miles or so until finally I had to make it to the nearest town where I could get I repair or bus to somewhere that I could get it fixed. In total I lost 5 or 6, on the back wheel only. 
The rims are Alex XC-44, 32 spokes, and I was carrying no more than 15Kgs on the back rack. 
I managed to get the wheel fixed but within 20 miles had lost another spoke, they were all breaking at the rim end of the spoke. 
I was riding 95% of the time on good roads, I’m a steady rider and don’t ride of the edge of pavements with a load on the back or fail to avoid potholes. I mean I’m a careful rider. 
I just don’t get it, why do I lose spokes all the time? 
Last year I rode approx 600 miles through France on my Specialized Tricross Sport and again was losing spokes on the back wheel. 
I’ve just noticed that the Rims on the Tricross are also Alex rims, are they crap rims or am I doing something wrong here? 
I’d be interested to hear anybody’s thoughts on this as I’ll be using one of the bikes again in France this summer and want to go away with some confidence that I’ll get to where I’m heading.


----------



## hubbike (22 Mar 2011)

To be confident you'll need hand built wheels from an experienced wheel-builder. they will be much stronger than factory built ones.

Otherwise carry a spoke key and keep checking that all the spokes are at a similar tension.

Once one goes they are all thrown out of wack and once the spoke is replaced the wheel should be re-trued too.


i don't know about alex rims but I wouldn't recommend mavic either.


----------



## e-rider (22 Mar 2011)

if you ride with one broken spoke you are putting loads more stress on the remaining spokes and will therefore end up breaking more very quickly. Carrying panniers always seems to cause spoke loss in poorly built/low quality machine built wheels.

What you need is:

high spoke count (36)
high quality double butted spokes such as DT Swiss competition (the correct length - slightly too short isn't good)
brass nipples
high quality rims with double eyelets and double walled
3x spoke pattern

and most important; a very high quality wheel build with good correct spoke tension.

Get all these things and you'll probably never break another spoke again.


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Mar 2011)

I had the same problem. The first year I started touring, I had 3 different rear wheels pop spokes on 3 different bikes. One went repeatedly and the bike shop would charge me 30 quid to fix the 3-4 popped spokes and they'd go again a couple of months later. They could have told me I needed the wheel totally rebuilding, but they didn't bother, i guess they were on a winner. Since I've had some handbuilt back wheels done and there's never been a problem since. Get a back wheel made up by a wheelbuilder with a good reputation.

I used Spa Cycles (see the other thread running atm), I didn't know exactly what I wanted, so just phoned them up and explained what the wheel was for, they suggested build components and I had a new back wheel in the post 2 days later - it's currently on 15-20k miles without problem. I'm sure others can suggest other wheelbuilders.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (22 Mar 2011)

Yes, any broken spoke is the sign of a badly built wheel.
Well built wheels are INCREDIBLY strong and will put up with unbelievable amounts of batter. 

If you plan to tour very far (and it sound like you do!), then the 2 - 250 quid spent with a well respected wheel builder will be money well spent.

To the list of options for you to consider, I would add Paul Hewitt. I have never had a problem with any touring, mountainbike or race wheels built by him.


----------



## andym (22 Mar 2011)

I'd put Harry Rowland on the list alongside Spa Cycles and Paul Hewitt.


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Mar 2011)

May I ask what make and type of rear rack you are using, as your breakage is happening at the rim end of the spoke, I think your rack might be causing it. I the rack can flex, this increases the pressure on the centre of the wheel. which pushes the hub away from the rim, stressing the spoke, more so if the spoke tensions are not even around the Wheel. this will be increased if you are using the wrong gear or standing on the pedals.

Just a Thought.


----------



## PpPete (22 Mar 2011)

tundragumski said:


> if you ride with one broken spoke you are putting loads more stress on the remaining spokes and will therefore end up breaking more very quickly. Carrying panniers always seems to cause spoke loss in poorly built/low quality machine built wheels.
> 
> What you need is:
> 
> ...



Even a 700c "road" wheel built like this will stand " unbelievable amounts of batter" as Tim puts it.
Mine are Open Pro rims (narrow light weight rims - definitely not "touring") on 105 hubs. I've toured, even "off-road" for several days- with panniers (albeit shod with CX tyres) without ever breaking a spoke, and I'm certainly no featherweight.

Alex rims are often seen as original spec on bikes...but I've never seen them on sale as separate rims. I don't know if one can read a great deal into that....but often OEM bits are "down to a price". There are plenty of quality rims out there...DT Swiss & (arguably) Mavic at the high end, Rigida and Exal, lower down the price scale - but still with very good reputation.


----------



## e-rider (22 Mar 2011)

PpPete said:


> Even a 700c "road" wheel built like this will stand " unbelievable amounts of batter" as Tim puts it.
> Mine are Open Pro rims (narrow light weight rims - definitely not "touring") on 105 hubs. I've toured, even "off-road" for several days- with panniers (albeit shod with CX tyres) without ever breaking a spoke, and I'm certainly no featherweight.
> 
> Alex rims are often seen as original spec on bikes...but I've never seen them on sale as separate rims. I don't know if one can read a great deal into that....but often OEM bits are "down to a price". There are plenty of quality rims out there...DT Swiss & (arguably) Mavic at the high end, Rigida and Exal, lower down the price scale - but still with very good reputation.



I have my doubts about Mavic these days - since production shifted to Romania (from France) their 'cheaper' rims/wheels seem like overpriced shoot!

Rigida offer good value for money.


----------



## Brommyboy (24 Mar 2011)

It is always worthwhile to check spoke tension for any new wheel. Getting the rim true does not necessarily mean that the tensions are the same.


----------



## Brains (24 Mar 2011)

I have worn out two sets of rims, but never broken a spoke.

I ride heavily loaded touring bikes and do a lot of commuting so potholes and kerbs with a lot of use of the brakes

That said, my wheels were built by by Spa Cycles, Thorn and Condor.


----------



## dragon72 (24 Mar 2011)

On my last tour, I packed my panniers by type of content (i.e. clothes in one, other bits in the other) for ease of knowing what was where when digging around for whatever I needed. Consequently the load was not balanced. Frankly it didn't affect the ride, but I think it must have made a difference to the wheel as I broke 3 spokes on that 1,500km tour.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (25 Mar 2011)

> but I think it must have made a difference to the wheel as I broke 3 spokes on that 1,500km tour


No, I've never bothered to 'balance' panniers.
Well built wheels don't care.


----------



## andym (25 Mar 2011)

Tim Bennet. said:


> No, I've never bothered to 'balance' panniers.
> Well built wheels don't care.



I agree. Say you have a rider weighing 75kg, is it going to make a difference if one pannier weighs 10kg and the other 5kg? I doubt it somehow.


----------



## Holdsworth (25 Mar 2011)

I have been breaking spokes like nobody's business on my rear wheel. The wheel itself is around 20 years old now and I have no idea if it was a good 'un or not when it was made. The bike it came with is a mass produced, probably at the cheap end, road/racer bike.

I have lost a spoke every couple of week of the past few months and spent around £10 each time to get them fixed and the rim trued again. Now one has gone yet again and the rim is out of whack, and just 2 days until the 45 mile Cheshire Cat.

The LBS owner reckons he can fit a pair of what he says are good quality wheels for £70 + fitting costs, I don't know what wheels they are but I need the bike ready to roll asap.
Should I trust him and shell out for factory built wheels or get mine fixed temporarily and order some handbuilt ones from Spa Cycles for around £60 more?


----------



## andym (25 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> The LBS owner reckons he can fit a pair of what he says are good quality wheels for £70 + fitting costs, I don't know what wheels they are but I need the bike ready to roll asap.
> 
> 
> Should I trust him and shell out for factory built wheels or get mine fixed temporarily and order some handbuilt ones from Spa Cycles for around £60 more?



It depends a bit on your budget. The handbuilt wheels from Spa (or one of the other wheelbuilders recommended in this thread) are going to be the better long-term investment (Better quality rims and spokes as well as a better build). Buy cheap buy twice as the saying goes (although OK, if you can make a pair of cheap wheels last 20 years you may not be too bothered ).


----------



## Holdsworth (26 Mar 2011)

I couldn't even get the wheel replaced today!!!

The wheelset that the LBS owner told me about on the phone looked ideal, double walled, eyeleted and very sturdy. But then he had a look at the old seven speed cassette and things took a turn. Apparently it would cost around £20-40 to get a seven speed one put on the new wheel plus a new chain to match. Too much for me so I had to settle on getting the broken spoke replaced and the both wheel tensioned and trued up again. I am just waiting for it be done now and will pick it up at around 5.

Is it really that much of a faff to get seven speeds on a new wheel?


----------



## vernon (26 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> Is it really that much of a faff to get seven speeds on a new wheel?



Yes if the bike shop doesn't have any of the required spacers in stock.


----------



## doog (27 Mar 2011)

hubbike said:


> i don't know about alex rims but I wouldn't recommend mavic either.



Its personal choice:


I changed my rear wheel to a hand built 36 spoke mavic open pro last year and have covered 1500 miles without a broken spoke on a Tricross (Op's other bike), this being a mixture of commuting, touring and road work - so they arent that bad certainly better than Alex rims.

If i was just touring and didnt give a monkeys about weight then I would look at a sputnik or similar.


----------



## Oneleggedtoad (27 Mar 2011)

Thanks everybody who took time to post a reply here, all the comments have been very helpful. I’ve taken time to read and consider everything thing that has been said here and on Thorn Tree and have decided to get a back wheel built that I'll use specifically for touring. I’ve come to the conclusion that when bike producers make a bike they make it as light, and as cheaply, as possible so I guess any “off the shelf” bike is going to struggle a bit with a load on the back. 

If anybody knows a good wheel builder in the West Berkshire (UK) area, who'll understand the needs of a touring wheel, please let me know.

Thanks again to everybody who took time to comment.


Only question that remains now is……………Where’s the next tour!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow7 (27 Mar 2011)

Hi.

I had broken spokes, well the eyelits pulled through the rims on my first tour in 2006. I now use DRC MT19 rims, Italian. I'm presently 9000 miles into this tour and not a blip of spoke trouble. I used a local wheelbuilder at 24sevencycles (Stony Stratford, [MK]), i'd never touch off the shelf wheels again.

Mark. www.wallisonwheels.com


----------



## TwoHat (3 Apr 2011)

Once you have broken one spoke, it has put an uneven load on the rest of the spokes, and IMHO you will continue to get broken spokes for ever more unless you replace ALL of the spokes - i.e. rebuild the wheel. I got fed up of trouble with cheap machine-built wheels, but couldn't afford to buy good quality handbuilt ones so I learned how to do it myself. Its actually quite a pleasant thing to do if you take your time (takes me about a day to do one wheel!), and you will know if you've got it right, 'cos the wheel won't wobble and the spokes won't break! You can find all the information you need on 'tinterweb, unfortunately I haven't kept the links to the websites I found, but Google will help. HTH, Simon


----------



## andym (3 Apr 2011)

Oneleggedtoad said:


> If anybody knows a good wheel builder in the West Berkshire (UK) area, who'll understand the needs of a touring wheel, please let me know.



It's good to support local bikeshops wheelbuilders if you can, but the specialist wheelbuilders listed in this thread are used to dealing with people over the phone and postage costs aren't that great.


----------

